# What does this 7 mean on my dash display?



## Speedfreak1976 (Jun 10, 2014)

New cruze owner. What's the 7 on my dash display for?


----------



## weimerrj (Dec 4, 2011)

Page 7


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

weimerrj said:


> Page 7


You have 7 pages to display using your Turn signal. 1)MPG, 2+3)Trip ODO 1 and 2, 4)Instantaneous MPG, 5)Fuel Used. That is 5 forget the other 2.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

weimerrj said:


> Page 7


You have 7 pages to display using your Turn signal. 7)MPG, A couple are Trip ODO 1 and 2, 4)Instantaneous MPG, 5)Fuel Used. Timer and MPH with Miles left on the tank. I am sure there is a setting on the radio to control that. I was not numbering to say that is what the number is on your display, just to count them out. My car is not displaying the page number anymore so I do not know the actual sequence but that is what they are.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

From the picture Page 7 would be speed only. What's page 6?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Patman said:


> You have 7 pages to display using your Turn signal. 1)MPG, 2+3)Trip ODO 1 and 2, 4)Instantaneous MPG, 5)Fuel Used. Timer and MPH with Miles left on the tank. My car is not displaying the page number anymore. I am sure there is a setting on the radio to control that.


Maybe there was a difference between 11 and 12. 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------

